# Figure this one out - fatties on the plane.



## Aurora (Aug 26, 2008)

No, this isn't your typical "I'm annoyed that airline seats are too small ect." posts (though they are perfectly valid!).

This is a post about an interesting experience my boyfriend and I had during my flight back to California.

Picture a three seat row. I was assigned the window, Matt the middle, and some unknown person the isle. By the time Matt and I got on the plane there was someone already seated in the isle seat. She was a rather plump young woman - not my size but certainly not small. I thought to myself "alright, this will be a squish party" and she got up to let us in.

I settled into the window seat quickly and got my belt fastened, and Matt sat down next to me. He didn't have time to get situated before the chubby chick plopped down on her seat and proceded to explain to my boyfriend that she needed her space. She pointed to the seat line he was crossing slightly and voiced sternly "this is mine, I need this." He didn't say anything but did his best to lean closer to me, whispering how maybe he should have grabbed the ear plugs out of his bag.

Maybe a minute passed before the woman exclaimed loudly that she was "putting this down" as she pressed on the arm rest separating herself and my boyfriend, which she had every right to do of course. Matt and I were still fairly comfortable. 

But no, this was still not good enough! Apparently Matt's fleshy hips of doom were overpowering her, because as soon as a stewardess came near she fussed a little pointing in our direction, "look at this," and requested seating elsewhere in the already crowded plane. 

Soon enough she was seated a couple rows back in a middle seat between two thinner travelers. Matt and I happily sprawled over the extra seat which was never filled, and she stared at us with utter loathing. 

Moral of the story: It's okay to let your fat spill onto other people on a plane! Let it all hang out - you might get two seats for free! 

But as an add, what do you guys think? What was this chick's problem? She was fat too; did she not want to admit that fact/was insecure about it? Thought that because we were bigger than her that we were less human? Did she really expect not to be touched while flying coach?

Fun times anyway, lol.

~Aurora


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh people like that can kiss my fat ass. Whenever my wife and I travel, we buy the extra seat in the middle. It costs more but it's better than having some asshole bitching about the fatties they are being squished by. Shut up and deal you fuck knob, life isn't fair.

It's not like you want to touch them either.

As for fat people bitching about other fat people..... they need to STFU as well because they know what it's like. Self-hating motherfuckers. :doh:


----------



## Tad (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmm, lots of possibilities, here are a few. 

Maybe she is self-loathing about her weight, and has a serious “I may be fat but I starve myself and torture myself so that I fit in an airplane seat, I can’t stand those who seem to be happy despite being more than seat sized” thing going on. 

Or maybe she’s had so much flak about spilling into other’s seats that she’d saved up that bile for years and finally had an outlet for it. 

Or maybe she’s just a miserable person looking for reasons to justify that misery.

Or maybe she has some weird phobia about her hips being touched and is always wound up about it on the plane.

Anyway, I'm glad she moved instead of continuing to fuss, and that you had the extra room. On the other hand, I think the story would have been bestest of all if she'd been cool about it, commiserated, and maybe even been cool to hearing a bit about size acceptance. But if you can't enlighten them, then having them move away from you is a pretty good option too *L*


----------



## Tina (Aug 26, 2008)

Aurora said:


> But as an add, what do you guys think? What was this chick's problem? She was fat too; did she not want to admit that fact/was insecure about it? Thought that because we were bigger than her that we were less human? Did she really expect not to be touched while flying coach?


Aurora, it's often true that the worst fat-haters are fat themselves. I'd say she's an unhappy fat woman. A very unhappy fat woman. But at least she was an unhappy fat woman who got the hell away.


----------



## toni (Aug 26, 2008)

Fat or skinny, she is a bitch. I hate people like that.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 26, 2008)

she could have asked to move without being such a jerk about it. i could have understood that she felt close. but thats why the seats should be bigger for everybody. i would have told the stewardess "see how these tiny seats make everybody uncomfortable. i'm going to send an e-mail to the vp operations." then i would follow up and have the other passenger ask for her fair back.


----------



## GordoNegro (Aug 26, 2008)

She did you a favor thankfully as it worked out to your benefit in the long run.
Knowing she could have stayed there with dirty looks at the both of you, possibly green with envy over your comfortability with your size.
Too many headcases out there.


----------



## gaffo (Aug 26, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> she could have asked to move without being such a jerk about it. i could have understood that she felt close. but thats why the seats should be bigger for everybody. i would have told the stewardess "see how these tiny seats make everybody uncomfortable. i'm going to send an e-mail to the vp operations." then i would follow up and have the other passenger ask for her fair back.



exactly.

there was no reason (never is) for the rudeness. All she had to do was excuse herself and ask to speak with a flight attendent (away from the area - to be respectful of the others). I'm sure she could have been found that same seat and the two folks near her would not have been subjected to dissrespect and rudeness.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree with everyone else, if she felt uncomfortable she really could have just requested a seat in a nicer way. I hatehatehate being stuck on planes with people because put a whole bunch of totally different people together on a plane, and there's always some dick [or 2 or 5, or a plane full] that has to be rude.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 27, 2008)

You people are lucky.....my plane rides are full of arabs with colds, huge fat dudes, couples that make out in front of you, 8 hour long flights, screaming kids and cheesy 80's movie you can barely stand to watch once and are forced to see it again because there's nothing else to do on such a long flight.

I'd gladly have a portly woman complain she takes up too much space and yell at me haha


----------



## weights-gal (Aug 27, 2008)

Why are people suggesting she's a fat hater or a self-hater???

She might simply be one of those people that does not enjoy having a stranger's bodyparts touching them. I'm like that too. I can't even handle my mother's hips touching mine on a bus or plane seat. That squicks me out, let alone a complete stranger.  

I agree that she could have been far politer, but in the end she did the right thing by moving somewhere else, which makes me think her sole aim wasn't *just *to be nasty. The passive agressive comments and the stares afterwards were unecessary and rude though.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 27, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> huge fat dudes,





Haha. Nice comment for a size acceptance site.
:doh:


----------



## mossystate (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, he doesn't want to fuck huge fat dudes, so it's ok for him to say that..sheesh...get with the program. 


Arabs with colds. Why can't the sick be an acceptable shade of pale...damn, I with with you, bro.


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 27, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Well, he doesn't want to fuck huge fat dudes, so it's ok for him to say that..sheesh...get with the program.
> 
> 
> Arabs with colds. Why can't the sick be an acceptable shade of pale...damn, I with with you, bro.



But I thought we were a community of *SIZE ACCEPTANCE? *


I guess thats only true if you have a vagina huh?


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 27, 2008)

Some of my best friends are Arabs with colds.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 27, 2008)

Aurora said:


> But as an add, what do you guys think? What was this chick's problem? She was fat too; did she not want to admit that fact/was insecure about it? Thought that because we were bigger than her that we were less human? Did she really expect not to be touched while flying coach?


self-hating fat girl projecting that hate onto you and your guy.
you should have told her about DIMs!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 27, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> But I thought we were a community of *SIZE ACCEPTANCE? *
> 
> 
> I guess thats only true if you have a vagina huh?



If you can get yourself a vagina...he will accept you. The dollar store had some, but, they were recalled.....lead content...really high.


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 27, 2008)

mossystate said:


> If you can get yourself a vagina...he will accept you. The dollar store had some, but, they were recalled.....lead content...really high.



We don't sell that shit at my store. Best I can do is a pocket pussy. :doh:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 27, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> We don't sell that shit at my store. Best I can do is a pocket pussy. :doh:



Would this help?







And yes, that's a uterus, complete with Fallopian tubes and ovaries. Cool, huh?


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 27, 2008)

omg kawaii!!!!

cutest uterus&#8482; ever!

>_>


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 27, 2008)

I wonder if the thinner people she sat near felt the same way about her as she did about you?


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey...if I'm stuck on an 8 hour flight next to someone with a cold and someone over 350 lbs leans back into me and stays there the rest of the time....I'm not very size acceptant at that point.


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 27, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Hey...if I'm stuck on an 8 hour flight next to someone with a cold and someone over 350 lbs leans back into me and stays there the rest of the time....I'm not very size acceptant at that point.



350 lbs is ok if it's female and on your dick then, right? 
And people have asked me why _*I'M*_ here!


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 27, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> 350 lbs is ok if it's female and on your dick then, right?
> And people have asked me why _*I'M*_ here!



Hell, if they had 350 lb females that sit on me....which airline is this and where do I sign up? hehe.

Seriously though, it could have been a 350 lb woman sitting back into me and I'd have the same intense pain in my legs from being cramped for 8 hours. How could ANYONE be acceptant at that point?


----------



## mossystate (Aug 27, 2008)

..........


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 27, 2008)

mossystate said:


> ..........



where can i buy one of those?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 27, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> where can i buy one of those?



Oh I think you're doing juuuuuuust fine on your own.

Oh and it's not only fat people who lean their seats all the way back on airplanes. More often than not, it's tall people. Fortunately, I'm a little Shortie McShortypants but The Mister is a tall fellow and he literally gets horrible pains in his knees from people leaning their seats back. And you know what? Most of the time, those people are nowhere near 350 pounds.

But hey, your fat hateism is duly noted.


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 27, 2008)

ok. seriously y'all.....when i saw this thread i thought of this reference. i'm surprized no one else did LOL

why are these muthafuckin fatties on this muthafuckin plane?!


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 27, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Oh I think you're doing juuuuuuust fine on your own.
> 
> Oh and it's not only fat people who lean their seats all the way back on airplanes. More often than not, it's tall people. Fortunately, I'm a little Shortie McShortypants but The Mister is a tall fellow and he literally gets horrible pains in his knees from people leaning their seats back. And you know what? Most of the time, those people are nowhere near 350 pounds.
> 
> But hey, your fat hateism is duly noted.



Complaining my legs are being crushed for 8 hours is fat hating? Yeah ok.....I've been around here 4 years and I hate fatties, ya caught me hun.

Yup, hate em so much I keep posting here day after day


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 27, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Complaining my legs are being crushed for 8 hours is fat hating?



No, but nice try. Complaining about "huge fat dudes" (your words, sweetheart, not mine) IS fat hating.



> I've been around here 4 years and I hate fatties, ya caught me hun.



You wouldn't be the first. And I've got seven years on you, pal. 



> Yup, hate em so much I keep posting here day after day



Okay so why DID you make such a fat hating comment if you truly love fat people so much? Temporary insanity? Or just crass selfishness?


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 27, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Okay so why DID you make such a fat hating comment if you truly love fat people so much? Temporary insanity? Or just crass selfishness?



Yeah, dude (KHayes666).... please. Explain yourself to us fatties you have just verbally insulted as a collective.

You're an FA? You're not very good at it, are you?

But seriously, Explain yourself. I think everybody here would be interested in your point of view.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 28, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Would this help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have nothing else to say on this thread except,

I REALLY REALLY WANT THAT!

Where do I get one!?


----------



## intraultra (Aug 28, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I have nothing else to say on this thread except,
> 
> I REALLY REALLY WANT THAT!
> 
> Where do I get one!?



you weren't asking me, but...

http://iheartguts.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=88


----------



## furious styles (Aug 28, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Some of my best friends are Arabs with colds.



Some of my best colds are friends with Arabs.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 28, 2008)

those No Fly Lists just seem to miss...so much


----------



## Tina (Aug 28, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Complaining my legs are being crushed for 8 hours is fat hating? Yeah ok.....I've been around here 4 years and I hate fatties, ya caught me hun.
> 
> Yup, hate em so much I keep posting here day after day


You seem not to see how offensive you are being. You seem, also, to, in your own words, like fat women, but it's fat men you have a problem with. Or, if the fat woman is maybe not cute, or whatever, and she's encroaching on your space, then you seem to feel justified in using fat-hating/anti-fat language. It's the kind of thing immature people do when they are faced with something unpleasant and they, at a loss for something mature or enlightened to say, lower themselves to the basest level possible in insulting the person, whether they're fat, Black, gay, whatever.

Maybe just think about where you are landed virtually before you post such things next time and you won't have these kinds of problems.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 28, 2008)

I remember when I used to catch the train, I was abused on several occasions about my weight from other passengers. I was asked why I could not lose weight, and told that I should not inconvienience other passengers by spilling over the seat.
I actually generally would sit half on and half of the aisle seat, so that I wouldn't upset anyone. People still let me have it all the time though.


----------



## Poncedeleon (Aug 28, 2008)

I can kind of understand where she's coming from even if she should have been more tactful about it. I hate when I'm flying and someone, fat or thin, leans over against me. It's bad enough with my legs already cramped up because I'm tall, without someone also squishing me from the sides. I don't complain though because I work for an airline and fly almost for free, so I figure I get what I pay for.


----------



## GenericGeek (Aug 28, 2008)

She could have paid for a seat in First or Business Class, instead of expecting to pay for a seat in "Steerage" and NOT be crammed in like a bloody sardine.

Honestly, now -- overcompetition has practically *destroyed* the US airlines. Yes, it's nice that the consumer has low ticket prices, but they have dropped _so_ far, for _so_ long, that the carriers have had to resort to cramming the Coach seats ridiculously close together, and finding creative ways to charge fees for amenities that used to be "free", like meals, drinks, and even luggage checkin!

Guess some folks are just plain spoiled...


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 28, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> Yeah, dude (KHayes666).... please. Explain yourself to us fatties you have just verbally insulted as a collective.
> 
> You're an FA? You're not very good at it, are you?
> 
> But seriously, Explain yourself. I think everybody here would be interested in your point of view.



My point of view was that this dude was leaning so far back my legs were numb by the 5th hour of the flight. Its one thing if the person couldn't help it, but this guy was intentionally doing it which I'll get to later. 

I do have a problem with a choice of words sometimeswhich I'll admit to but the fact is I am not a fatty hater. You could be 350 lbs or 9 feet tall, if you're crushing me eyebrows as Shemp would say, then I'm gonna complain about it.

Oh and a little FYI, I did politely ask this gentlemen....and I use that term very loosely, if he could slightly move forward so I could actually, you know...breath a little and he looked at me like I had pissed on him and didn't move an inch. That's just plain rude and don't tell me that "oh anyone can be rude", not everyone can lean back and put my legs in so much pain it would make me wish I was tied to chair and forced to watch 10 straight Jim Duggan vs Jerry Flynn matches.

I'm an F/A alright, but where is it by law I have to be attracted to fat men? I have lots of friends that would be considered BHM on here, and I respect them a lot and value their friendship, but I'm not the least bit attracted to them. I'm straight and I like big girls, plain and simple.

Now hit my music (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-0qIlY2AQs&feature=related) *walks away*


----------



## Shosh (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey Kevin,

I don't think people are expecting you to be attracted to fat men, but they may have taken issue with your choice of words re " Fat dudes" being an inconvienience etc.

Meanwhile I hope that you are happy.

Susannah


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hey Kevin,
> 
> I don't think people are expecting you to be attracted to fat men, but they may have taken issue with your choice of words re " Fat dudes" being an inconvienience etc.
> 
> ...



I apologize for saying "fat dudes" so generically, but the way that particular man acted on the flight caused me to shake my fist.....as soon as he got up and I had enough room to do it lol


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 28, 2008)

Tina said:


> You seem not to see how offensive you are being. You seem, also, to, in your own words, like fat women, but it's fat men you have a problem with. Or, if the fat woman is maybe not cute, or whatever, and she's encroaching on your space, then you seem to feel justified in using fat-hating/anti-fat language. It's the kind of thing immature people do when they are faced with something unpleasant and they, at a loss for something mature or enlightened to say, lower themselves to the basest level possible in insulting the person, whether they're fat, Black, gay, whatever.
> 
> Maybe just think about where you are landed virtually before you post such things next time and you won't have these kinds of problems.



True, and just because someone digs fat chicks doesn't make them a proponent of size acceptance. It's always nice if they can you know, look at us as people. But after many many years at Dimensions *cough cough* it's certainly not something I take for granted. 



GenericGeek said:


> She could have paid for a seat in First or Business Class, instead of expecting to pay for a seat in "Steerage" and NOT be crammed in like a bloody sardine.



Yeah, well, there is that. Don't fly in coach if you don't want to be TOUCHED. I hate being touched by strangers, too. But I suck it up (literally -- I suck in my hips, belly and thighs) and just.... do it. It's not my row mate's fault that the seats are too narrow. 



KHayes666 said:


> My point of view was that this dude was leaning so far back my legs were numb by the 5th hour of the flight. Its one thing if the person couldn't help it, but this guy was intentionally doing it which I'll get to later.



Well, as you're no doubt aware, assholes come in all shapes and sizes. Sure it sounds like the guy was an inconsiderate jerk, but that has nothing to do with his weight. He'd have been like that even if he was a toothpick. The fact that you immediately "went there" in terms of insulting him because of his weight is what got our ire up. Why is his weight even relevant? Reclining your seat doesn't make your ass fit better. Trust me, I've tried. 



> I'm an F/A alright, but where is it by law I have to be attracted to fat men?



Not attraction. (Who said anything about sexuality?) We're talking about courtesy and not using fat as an epithet. See, 'cause, size acceptance is for BOTH genders. Not just the ones we want to get tingly with.


----------



## bexy (Aug 28, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> 350 lbs is ok if it's female and on your dick then, right?
> And people have asked me why _*I'M*_ here!



Dammit T, can't rep you again!!!!!!


----------



## LalaCity (Aug 28, 2008)

missaf said:


> Which airline do you fly so I can avoid it?



Why, haven't you heard? It's a new carrier operating out of Dubai: Promiscuous Fat Arab Air. 

:doh:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 28, 2008)

This reminds me of flying down to my mom's memorial in June... the second leg of the ultra-cheepo flight was in a tiny jet from DCReagan to Jacksonville... I was ensconsed in the window seat and then a supersize African-American nurse/hospital administrator in her mid40s squeezed herself into the aisle seat... she seemed to be clasping her arms tightly lest I be offended or overwhelmed by her sheer awesomeness... I gave her a few minutes lest I seem a total pervert and then somehow found a conversational gambit... she then relaxed and I enjoyed the gentle pressure for the next hour&a half... sometimes the Goddess is merciful:bow: to eccentric middleaged cartoonists... I continued reading my copy of EGYPTIAN MAGIC given to me by the publisher of PARANOIA magazine, in a numinous Nubian nimbus of Niloticism... those hieroglyphists knew that of which they wrote...


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 28, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> My point of view was that this dude was leaning so far back my legs were numb by the 5th hour of the flight. Its one thing if the person couldn't help it, but this guy was intentionally doing it which I'll get to later.
> 
> I do have a problem with a choice of words sometimeswhich I'll admit to but the fact is I am not a fatty hater. You could be 350 lbs or 9 feet tall, if you're crushing me eyebrows as Shemp would say, then I'm gonna complain about it.
> 
> ...


I don't believe you.

Give me one reason why I think you have any credibility? Because of your good name? Because of you magical use of our language? You claim to be an FA, but I don't see that.

_"Stuffing feathers up your butt does not make you a chicken."- Tyler Durden_

Posting at Dimensions does not make you an FA.- T_Devil

and your music sucks. Walk on home, boy.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 28, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> Because of your good name?



hahahaha

... 

hahahah
...

haha

that is all. 

Hit MY music. Or if I don't have any music just hit sexy boy up there. That'd be even better.

don't even bother with some one who has no credibility. Seriously. it's a headache waiting to happen.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 28, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> I think you're a dick....
> ... and I don't believe you.
> 
> Give me one reason why I think you have any credibility? Because of your good name? Because of you magical use of our language? You claim to be an FA, but I don't see that.
> ...



Me: What is it you just said to me?

You: I think you're a....

Me: IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU THINK *crowd pops*

I've said what I said and already apologized to Shoshie and everyone else for it....however

You don't want to get into a music war with me, because if you do See me comin and altogether run for cover, I'm taken ova this town


----------



## Victim (Aug 28, 2008)

I've had the ocassional stick-foot-in-mouth post on here too. Maybe we should cut him some slack. Besides, he isn't REALLY evil. 666 is not the real number of the beast anyway. Watchers of QI know this. When KHayes616 starts posting, then we need to worry...


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 28, 2008)

Victim said:


> I've had the ocassional stick-foot-in-mouth post on here too. Maybe we should cut him some slack. Besides, he isn't REALLY evil. 666 is not the real number of the beast anyway. Watchers of QI know this. When KHayes616 starts posting, then we need to worry...



There's sticking your foot in your mouth, and then there's eating your whole leg. 

He only tells people what they want to hear just so he doesn't get banned so he can hang around here and "poke sticks at the fatties".

There is nothing this guy could say that would get me to respect him. I don't think he cares and I'm glad he doesn't. It makes it all the easier to dislike him. 

This isn't my board, I can't ban him.... but I don't have to like the guy either. The fact that he openly hates as many fat people as he does (by his own admission) makes me wonder what he's saying right that has kept him from getting banned in the first place. Hell, *I'VE* been banned for less!

A little disappointed in ya, Dimensions... a little disappointed.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 28, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> There's sticking your foot in your mouth, and then there's eating your whole leg.
> 
> He only tells people what they want to hear just so he doesn't get banned so he can hang around here and "poke sticks at the fatties".
> 
> ...



You do realize I was being lighthearted in all of this, making jokes here and there, but you have just crossed the line pal.

What you just said was a personal attack on me, and now its time to get serious.

I have legitimate real life BHM/BBW/ssbbw friends that I'd love to name right now to get it through your head, but do I really have to? Contrary to what you just flapped your gums about, I am NOT a fatty hater. Just because I can't stand your constant whining with the "I'm a BHM and i get no respect" schtick (which makes me long for Rodney Dangerfield to show up in a plaid suit and smack you) doesn't mean I hate "as many fatties as I do"

I tell people what they want to hear to not get me banned? First of all, when I give compliments, I mean them wholeheartedly. Second of all, what part of "I have bbw/ssbbw/bhm friends and I respect them" do you not understand?

However I will say when Miss Vickie pointed out the weight comment about the plain irked everyone, that I apologize for. However, if you are going to call me a liar then I really have no more words for you.

You're so convinced that I'm not an F/A, you should look in the mirror before judging others. Now to quote Francis "Psycho" Sawyer....You just made the list buddy. 
The Shitlist that is


----------



## mossystate (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh..my...I sure am having fun taking a trip down Chat Memory Lane. I sure am having a good time remembering comments made about fat people, and names being given to fat women who were ' too fat '. Ah, memories...light the corner ( I only have the one ) of my mind.



Wolf..your baaaaa is not convincing.


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 28, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> You do realize I was being lighthearted in all of this, making jokes here and there, but you have just crossed the line pal.
> 
> What you just said was a personal attack on me, and now its time to get serious.
> 
> ...



Dude,





You're not convincing me. 
Now I hurt your feelings. 
I didn't even know you had any feelings.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 28, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> Dude,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puhhleaaazeeeee...you didn't hurt my feelings at all, but you did personally attack me. Rather than run off and cry to the mods like you would have done I figured to give you a taste of your own medicine.

If you're gonna play the "no respect" card, yell out that you don't know why you even come here and angrilly shake your fists in a mad scientist losing his mind sort of way, I suggest you simply take your ball and go home. I used to do that myself once....when I was a teenager, what's your excuse?


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 28, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Puhhleaaazeeeee...you didn't hurt my feelings at all, but you did personally attack me. Rather than run off and cry to the mods like you would have done I figured to give you a taste of your own medicine.
> 
> If you're gonna play the "no respect" card, yell out that you don't know why you even come here and angrilly shake your fists in a mad scientist losing his mind sort of way, I suggest you simply take your ball and go home. I used to do that myself once....when I was a teenager, what's your excuse?



What are you talking to me for? I'm done with you.


----------



## Tina (Aug 28, 2008)

I suggest you both put each other on "Ignore." [/mod]


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 28, 2008)

Tina said:


> I suggest you both put each other on "Ignore." [/mod]



Right. 
Done.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 28, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> You people are lucky.....my plane rides are full of arabs with colds...



My brother-in-law is an Arab with a really bad cold, but he's a great guy. This is outrageous.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 28, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> My brother-in-law is an Arab with a really bad cold, but he's a great guy. This is outrageous.


Yes, but is he fat? Because that would really be a dealbreaker.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 29, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Yes, but is he fat? Because that would really be a dealbreaker.



He's not, but maybe he's willing to gain. His cold is really bad.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 29, 2008)

Just as a point of reference, coming home from my last trip back East I was seated the whole way between two very fat Arab guys who both had _terrible_ colds, just awful. I thought they were dying. Yet it was a great flight.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 1, 2008)

Well that was an interesting read. I come back to this thread a few days later and I find posts about cold Arabians (or something like that  ). But anyway, thanks for the insight guys. 

BTW, not to start up flames again, but we all know airline seats are cramped as hell as they are. When someone reclines it sucks. When they're an asshole it sucks more. What the person weighs has nothing to do with it; merely a descriptor. But perhaps that's how he was using it. I've referred to the chick who got annoyed with my boyfriend and me as a "fat bitch." Is it okay to say that because I'm fat myself? Would some of you guys get pissed off if some thin dude said that and call him a fat hater? Just food for thought, and I like playing devil's advocate.  

In any case I try not to take anything too seriously.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 1, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> Oh people like that can kiss my fat ass. Whenever my wife and I travel, we buy the extra seat in the middle. It costs more but it's better than having some asshole bitching about the fatties they are being squished by. Shut up and deal you fuck knob, life isn't fair.
> 
> It's not like you want to touch them either.
> 
> As for fat people bitching about other fat people..... they need to STFU as well because they know what it's like. Self-hating motherfuckers. :doh:


well, being squished up next to fat people on a plane happens to be one of my personal fav fantasies! But if fat people keep buying that extra seat, then its never going to happen is it!? i hope you know that your selfishness could be ruining Fa dreams everywhere!!
As for the woman on the plane.. some people are just arseholes whether they are on land or a mile high.. you should have told her to keep her armrest up so you could have a fatty fun squishfest taken some photos and started a new paysight!!! 
i feel.

xmer


----------



## mergirl (Sep 1, 2008)

Aurora said:


> Well that was an interesting read. I come back to this thread a few days later and I find posts about cold Arabians (or something like that  ). But anyway, thanks for the insight guys.
> 
> BTW, not to start up flames again, but we all know airline seats are cramped as hell as they are. When someone reclines it sucks. When they're an asshole it sucks more. What the person weighs has nothing to do with it; merely a descriptor. But perhaps that's how he was using it. I've referred to the chick who got annoyed with my boyfriend and me as a "fat bitch." Is it okay to say that because I'm fat myself? Would some of you guys get pissed off if some thin dude said that and call him a fat hater? Just food for thought, and I like playing devil's advocate.
> 
> In any case I try not to take anything too seriously.


She was fat. She was a bitch. I dont see why you cant call her a "fat bitch". Though, that tends to make it seem like you had a problem with her because she was fat because its used in a negative way. You might have described the fat lady behind you " a fat chatterbox" but it doesnt really have the same noxious ring to it as "fat bitch".
hmm.. Name calling can be kinna sexist too i've noticed.. like women tend to get named after domesticated animals; cow, sow, old mare, bitch, catty, nag, hen, etc .. most of these are prefixed by the term fat.. 
i think you should call people what you would be happy being called yourself.. (maby unless you have a penchant for namecalling as a sexual like.. cause then you might misjudge situations).
Thats my rule of thumb..
Well to thier face i mean.. lol


----------



## T_Devil (Sep 1, 2008)

mergirl said:


> well, being squished up next to fat people on a plane happens to be one of my personal fav fantasies! But if fat people keep buying that extra seat, then its never going to happen is it!? i hope you know that your selfishness could be ruining Fa dreams everywhere!!



No. I buy the extra seat to be a dick. On less seat for someone to bitch about my fat spilling into their lap. I'm a selfish prick, and I rule.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 1, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> No. I buy the extra seat to be a dick. On less seat for someone to bitch about my fat spilling into their lap. I'm a selfish prick, and I rule.


you really are a selfish prick.. fat spilling on laps is a good thing!! 
if you got it, share it!


----------



## T_Devil (Sep 1, 2008)

mergirl said:


> you really are a selfish prick.. fat spilling on laps is a good thing!!
> if you got it, share it!


You forgot to mention that I rule.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 1, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> You forgot to mention that I rule.


cunt off flackett!!! 
but..all that said.. you do rule


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 3, 2008)

Aurora said:


> No, this isn't your typical "I'm annoyed that airline seats are too small ect." posts (though they are perfectly valid!).
> 
> This is a post about an interesting experience my boyfriend and I had during my flight back to California.
> 
> ...



Hi Aurora,

While I would've enjoyed being seated between a pair of lovely BBWs on a plane, such a great moment has yet to happen for me...in fact, I was just in Northern Minnesota (I have relatives there) back in July but my flights were fairly quiet.

As to the plump woman with an attitude? I've no idea what her problem was but I suspect this was a mild problem compared to other matters stewards and stewardesses have to contend with on a regular basis. I work with the public but not on that level.

I hope you and your boyfriend still had a good trip.

Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 3, 2008)

I had a similar issue only with a thin person. I was traveling to Vegas. My friend bought me 2 seats...I boarded the plane and found my row of seats. The woman was seated by the window, and I had the two outside seats. I sat down in the seat by the aisle, put on my seat belt extender, and smiled at her as she gave me "the look". It was the dreaded "OMG, how is ANOTHER person going to sit in the HALF seat that is left between us?" I let her sweat it out a little...and as the last people were boarding the plane..I glanced over at her. She was watching each person that got on the plane to see which one would have to squeeze into the seat next to us. I think she was even mumbling a prayer that the person be extremely svelt. I smiled, then said to her--"wow, this is going to be a nice flight. we have plenty of room to move and we arent squished close to each other." She gave me a dirty look and said "DONT BET ON IT. SOMEONE WILL TRY TO SQUEEZE IN THAT SEAT AND WE WILL BE MISERABLE FOR 4 HOURS!" So I held up my boarding passes, smiled and said, "no, I own these 2 seats for the next 4 hours...let's stretch out and relax".
I was amazed at how pleasant her tone was for the rest of the flight..and she even complimented me on my thoughtfullness for purchasing a second seat (which I told her wouldnt have happened had the airline not had a policy already in place). All-in-all it was a pleasant flight, but I left there wondering how different that woman would have treated me had a second person really been in that seat. Shame that people cant just be nice for the sake of it.


----------



## T_Devil (Sep 3, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Shame that people cant just be nice for the sake of it.



I know.

Even if the situation sucks... just suck it up and deal with it. 
I need to take my own advice. :blush:


----------



## Victim (Sep 3, 2008)

Theresa didn't have a problem getting to Rapid City on Frontier Airlines. No 'fat tax' and the seats were actually big enough where she could be comfortable, even on the flight after the stopover. I guess Frontier Airlines gets a Fat Friendly rating from us.


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 4, 2008)

can someone please explain to me why fat is a bad word?


----------



## Victim (Sep 4, 2008)

bigpulve said:


> can someone please explain to me why fat is a bad word?



It isn't. Please report to the nearest deprogramming center. Oh wait, you're already here...


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 4, 2008)

Victim said:


> It isn't. Please report to the nearest deprogramming center. Oh wait, you're already here...


I got over the word when I was like 12......



I was just reading all the crap about the dude saying fat whilst describing a fat guy.....


so I was confused.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 5, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> Oh people like that can kiss my fat ass. Whenever my wife and I travel, we buy the extra seat in the middle. It costs more but it's better than having some asshole bitching about the fatties they are being squished by. Shut up and deal you fuck knob, life isn't fair.
> 
> It's not like you want to touch them either.
> 
> As for fat people bitching about other fat people..... they need to STFU as well because they know what it's like. Self-hating motherfuckers. :doh:




I want to make a suggestion...you'll make millions.
You should do a line of ring tones and answering machine messages.
I'll buy 10 

T_Devil for president!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 5, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Hey...if I'm stuck on an 8 hour flight next to someone with a cold and someone over 350 lbs leans back into me and stays there the rest of the time....I'm not very size acceptant at that point.



Those seats go back just as far with someone 120 pounds as they do 350 pounds. Weight has nothing to do with it.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 5, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm an F/A alright, but where is it by law I have to be attracted to fat men? I have lots of friends that would be considered BHM on here, and I respect them a lot and value their friendship, but I'm not the least bit attracted to them. I'm straight and I like big girls, plain and simple.
> 
> Now hit my music (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-0qIlY2AQs&feature=related) *walks away*



You don't have to be attracted to fat men, but size acceptance is all encompassing. You can't say its ok for women to be fat but hurl insults at fat men. If you do that, and think its acceptable to do that then you really have no idea what size acceptance is all about.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 5, 2008)

Aurora said:


> Well that was an interesting read. I come back to this thread a few days later and I find posts about cold Arabians (or something like that  ). But anyway, thanks for the insight guys.
> 
> BTW, not to start up flames again, but we all know airline seats are cramped as hell as they are. When someone reclines it sucks. When they're an asshole it sucks more. What the person weighs has nothing to do with it; merely a descriptor. But perhaps that's how he was using it. I've referred to the chick who got annoyed with my boyfriend and me as a "fat bitch." Is it okay to say that because I'm fat myself? Would some of you guys get pissed off if some thin dude said that and call him a fat hater? Just food for thought, and I like playing devil's advocate.
> 
> In any case I try not to take anything too seriously.



Personally, I wouldn't like it. I'm fat and I never use fat as a qualifier to an insult. The person being fat has nothing to do with whatever they did to piss me off.


----------



## Victim (Sep 5, 2008)

If bitchiness doesn't discriminate due to size, then why should common decency?


----------



## Aurora (Sep 7, 2008)

It's interesting to note how language morphs with times, connotations, and meanings. Our culture as a whole seems to be okay with calling someone a fat bitch, but call someone a black bitch and you're in for a whirlwind of ism. Is the word fat on it's way to the same sort of status, fueled by the size acceptance community?


----------



## Samurai (Sep 7, 2008)

Aurora said:


> It's interesting to note how language morphs with times, connotations, and meanings. Our culture as a whole seems to be okay with calling someone a fat bitch, but call someone a black bitch and you're in for a whirlwind of ism. Is the word fat on it's way to the same sort of status, fueled by the size acceptance community?



I sure hope so.


----------



## sc92705 (Sep 11, 2008)

I travel a fair bit and the biggest problem I have is not a big person extending into my seat; if anything bigger people are more cognizant and courteous.

These are my annoyances which tend to come from thinner people:

1) The extended leg into my are because they want to strech out
2) Retraction of seat in front of me even when meals are served
3)The middle section is empty but the person dumps all his/her crap on it plus underneath the middle seat
4) Your in aisle seat and the person in middle/window hits the rest room every five minutes.

If you are bigger I suggest stick with one airline. I am not that big but I have longer legs are I stick with United and ride economy plus which gives you extra room.


----------



## user 29874 (Sep 11, 2008)

Because of people like her have no respect at all.

She most be one of those who laughs when someone tells fat jokes, or feel ugly when it look herself in a mirror.

I just hope she gets bigger and bigger and someone do the same she did to you !


----------



## Brenda (Sep 11, 2008)

This summer flying from Milwaukee to Phoenix a very large woman was next to my husband and I. I fully occupy my seat and any extra seat space John may have I encroach on and now she occupied his extra space and then some. He was forced onto part of my seat. It was terribly uncomfortable not only ass wise but her width was mostly at the shoulders which forced me to sit forward. 

She was very pleasant but did not seem to be willing to recognize that she ought to take a turn sitting forward as my back was really hurting from this. 

I did not want to make a fuss because hey I am fat too but she probably should have requested an extra seat or asked to be moved. I felt like I did not want to embarrass anyone but at the same time the flight was hell. Perhaps if this comes up again I can find a polite way to raise the issue. 

While this girl could have handled the situation better I can understand how painful it can be to be in that sitting arrangement for any length of time.


Brenda


----------



## premo7298 (Sep 12, 2008)

I fly every week for work, and our company flies only Southwest. Luckily because I fly so frequently I never have a problem getting a good seat. I am 6'2" 200+ pounds with very broad shoulders so it is not comfortable for me in there seats. "a plane too small" is a favorite story of mine, but not realistic. I understand if someone requires extra space but I would never grab the flight attendant to complain. Good story though.


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 12, 2008)

premo7298 said:


> I fly every week for work, and our company flies only Southwest. Luckily because I fly so frequently I never have a problem getting a good seat. I am 6'2" 200+ pounds with very broad shoulders so it is not comfortable for me in there seats. "a plane too small" is a favorite story of mine, but not realistic. I understand if someone requires extra space but I would never grab the flight attendant to complain. Good story though.



Yeah, I flew from San Francisco to Philadelphia sitting beside another, equally broad shouldered friend and I remember thinking that it was a good thing we were friends because that much firm body contact for that long with a stranger would not have been so comfortable - the third person in our seat was not as broad as us, but wide enough that I (on the aisle seat) had to move forward just to let the steward get past with his cart...


----------



## QuantumXL (Sep 16, 2008)

Eh Shes just jealous that you have a BF and she doesn't LOL. j/k j/k. Its probably insecurity reasons. I really hate when other fat people bitch about other fat people (Excuse the french). But really, why? Its like being on maury and being astonished that a skinny guy like that is dating a fat chick. And the one girl that stands up in the crowd pointing and laughing is a fat chick herself.... lol. Whatever. Those people deserve a bigger fuck you than the people that do complain and are skinny. You could have kindly edured it for the trip. Economy class even with 2 skinny people there is going to be some touching. You need to learn to deal with it. (Sorry FA's out there but sometimes its true.)


----------

